# USB printer problems [SOLVED]

## k1ll1nt1m3

I think I moved my printer to a different usb port when I reconnected my PC and my printer quit working.  I have that printer stuck as the default and I cant change it at all.  I tried to use kde print manager to reinstall the printer but it froze up.  I tried and tried and it kept getting worse.  To the point it would freeze instantly.  So I reemerged kdebase.  When I tried to switch to administrative mode it would take my password but not take me to administrative mode.  

One time I was able to change the print driver off of cups.  As soon as I tried to use cups again it froze.   I reemerged cups, foomatic, gimp-print and ghostscript.  When I reemerged cups, cupsd wouldnt start.  Cupsd starts fine now.  Now it wont even start kde print manager.  It just locks up.   

Any ideas?  The printer shows up when I lsusb.  ThanksLast edited by k1ll1nt1m3 on Sun Sep 18, 2005 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opentaka

tail /var/log/message and find out where your usb printer located at

for eg, if your printer at /dev/usb/usblp0 then do

```

$ echo 'my name is test' > test.txt

$ cat test > /dev/usb/usblp0

```

if that works, could be your cups/gimp-print driver problem.

cheers,

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

I think I have narrowed it down some.  If I change the line "ServerName ****.com" in /etc/cups/client.conf it will at least try to start cups and the old printer instead of just locking up.  I can now at least open the KDE Control Module and try to install a new printer.  The server shown on the KDE print manager is now my FQDN:631 instead of localhost:631. 

But I get this error when I try to install a new printer...

```
An error occurred while retrieving the list of available backends:

You don't have access to the requested resource.
```

I am logged in as root now because this was too much for me to figure out from the command line.

I did your test.txt to lp0 and had no luck.  I dont think I ever got /dev/usb/lp0 to work.  I checked the cups log and it seems to be starting fine.  I also cant delete the old printer.

If I try to restart the print server I get this error...

```
Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason
```

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

I reemerged cups foomatic gimp-print and ghostscript again.  I cleared my cups error log and this is what I get when I start cups.  

error_log

```
I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:22 -0500] Listening to 0:631

I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:22 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:22 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:22 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:22 -0500] Full reload is required.

I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:23 -0500] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 527 PPDs...

I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:23 -0500] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 527 PPDs...

I [15/Sep/2005:20:48:23 -0500] Full reload complete.

```

Am I wrong in thinking my problem is with a network configuration not any of the above programs?

I had two nics bond to bond0 but I undid that just for testing.  Now Im back using net.eth0.

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

I can connect to http://127.0.0.1:631.  If I try to go to admin (http://127.0.0.1:631/admin) it just says connecting to 127.0.0.1:631, it never finishes the connection.  (even as root)

All needed users are in group lp.  If I use nmap on 127.0.0.1, it shows port 631 open on 192.168.0.101 (eth0).

I did notice when the system is shutting down it stops firewall.  I cant remember what I installed.

Here is my rc-update...

```
gentoo2005 ~ # rc-update show

           alsasound |      default

              apache |

             apache2 |      default

            bootmisc | boot

          bootsplash |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clamd |

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

        dansguardian |

                dbus |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

                frox |

                 gpm |

                hald |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot default

             hotplug |      default

               inetd |

           ip6tables |

            iptables |      default

               ivman |

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |

               named |

             nessusd |

           net.bond0 |

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |

              net.lo | boot

            net.ppp0 |

            netmount |      default

                 nfs |      default

            nfsmount |

                nscd |

             numlock |

             openvpn |

          partimaged |

             portmap |

               pptpd |

             proftpd |      default

             pwcheck |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

           saslauthd |

              serial | boot

           shorewall |

               squid |

                sshd |

            svnserve |

              svscan |

             urandom | boot

              webmin |

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |

```

(off subject) When I removed tinydns it left most of the files (svnserve and svscan).  Is there anyway to safely completely remove them?

Thanks for any help

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

I had a bad setting in resolv.conf.  Seems I dont have my FQDN set up right.  I removed "domain blabla.com" from resolv.conf and it seems fine now.

----------

## opentaka

ok

----------

